# Những 'bí kíp' mẹ nên 'bỏ túi' khi chăm sóc trẻ sơ sinh 1 tháng tuổi



## thuhoai (24/6/18)

Lần đầu làm mẹ với nhiều lo lắng không biết chăm bé như thế nào? Cho con bú ra sao? Bế con như thế nào?  Khi con bị bệnh phải làm sao?




_Những bí kíp mẹ nên bỏ túi khi chăm sóc trẻ sơ sinh 1 tháng tuổi - Ảnh: Internet_
​*1. Cách cho con bú*
Trong giai đoạn 1 tháng tuổi, sữa mẹ là nguồn dinh dưỡng duy nhất đối với trẻ nhỏ. Vì vậy, mẹ cần phải cung cấp đủ lượng sữa cho con để bé phát triển toàn diện. Hơn hết, mẹ cần phải lưu ý khi cho con bú để bé được hấp thụ đầy đủ dinh dưỡng từ sữa mẹ mà không bị nhiễm bẩn.

Trước khi cho con bú mẹ cần phải vệ sinh vú và phần xung quanh sạch sẽ. Mẹ nên dùng khăn sạch nhúng qua nước ấm rồi lau sạch đầu vú và phần xung quanh. Sau đó, mẹ với cho bé bú lúc này bé sẽ được lượng sữa sạch nhất.




_Cách giúp mẹ cho con bú dễ dàng - Ảnh: Internet_​
Nếu cho bé uống thêm sữa công thức thì mẹ phải thường xuyên kiểm tra và vệ sinh bình thật sạch. Nhớ kiểm tra nhiệt độ của sữa trước khi cho bé uống để không làm mất đi hàm lượng chất dinh dưỡng.

*2. Bế bé đúng cách*
Trong thời gian này, phần xương và da của bé rất mềm, yếu rất nhạy cảm với việc va chạm dù là nhỏ nhất. Vì vậy, khi bế bé mẹ nên ôm sát con vào lòng. Hãy vuốt ve nhẹ nhàng và nhìn bé trìu mến để tạo sự gắn kết cho hai mẹ con.

Mẹ lưu ý tuyệt đối khi bế không được lắc mạnh sẽ rất dễ khiến bé chóng mặt và khó chịu. Nếu ru bé ngủ mẹ nên đưa nhẹ nhàng.

Khi đặt bé xuống giường mẹ nên lót một tấm khăn mềm xuống trước để đặt đầu bé vào khi đó bé sẽ thoải mái. Không nên dùng gối cao vì sẽ gây ảnh hưởng không tốt đến xương của bé.

*3. Vệ sinh đúng cách cho bé*
Thay tã là việc mà các bà mẹ thường xuyên phải làm. Tuy nhiên, có rất nhiều chị em lúng túng không biết làm như vậy đã đúng cách chưa? Vì vậy, khi thay tã cho bé, mẹ hãy thật cẩn thận, vệ sinh thật kỹ để tránh trường hợp hăm.




_Cách vệ sinh đúng cách cho bé - Ảnh: Internet_​Bạn cần lưu ý vệ sinh phần rốn của con, bởi nếu không sạch sẽ bé sẽ bị nhiễm trùng gây nguy hiểm đến sức khỏe. Mẹ nên sử dụng tăm bông, nhúng trong nước lạnh đun sôi rồi nhẹ nhàng lau khu vực quanh rốn. Làm theo cách này sẽ giúp rốn của bé nhanh khô và giảm bớt nguy cơ nhiễm trùng hơn.

*4. Kiểm tra khả năng nghe nhìn của trẻ*
Giai đoạn này rất quan trọng đòi hỏi mẹ phải quan sát bé thật kỹ. Xem xét khả năng nghe, nhìn của trẻ xem bé có phát triển bình thường hay không? Bạn cần kiểm tra bằng cách để bé nằm một chỗ và gọi tên của bé hoặc tạo các âm thanh để tạo sự chú ý của bé.




_Mẹ có thể trò chuyện hoặc đưa tay cầm đồ vật qua lại trước mắt con để bé nhìn theo - Ảnh: Internet_​Nếu bé nhìn theo và bị thu hút, điều này chứng tỏ con phát triển bình thường. Còn nếu bé không có phản ứng gì mẹ cần cho trẻ đi kiểm tra về sức khỏe ngay. Bạn hãy thường xuyên hỏi chuyện và chơi đùa cùng bé để bé lắng nghe và nhận biết tốt hơn.

Ngoài ra, mẹ cũng cần phải lắng nghe tiếng khóc của con, xem bé đang bị bệnh gì và có nhu cầu gì để đáp ứng và bảo vệ kịp thời nhất.

Trên đây là một số kiến thức chăm sóc trẻ sơ sinh mẹ cần phải lưu ý để bảo vệ tốt sức khỏe cho bé.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

